# Getting my chest stronger!



## Brak86 (Feb 13, 2004)

hey u all. currently here are my chest exercises:
(i can max around 210-215 not totally sure)
Barbell Bench:
8x125 7x145 5x165 4x180

Dumbbell Bench:
8x45 8x45 8x45

Incline Dumbbell bench:
8x35 8x35 8x35

Incline dumbbell flys:
8x20 8x20 8x20

i wanna get my chest stronger! i want to max 225-235 by summer! is it possible to do that while being 145-150 pounds?


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Increase the weight on your dumbbells, I know you're stronger than that.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2004)

If your reps aren't dropping you are using too light of a weight. If you want to increase your bench, I would drop dumbells or do them rarely.

I would also suggest trying some decline benching.


----------

